# It´s eating fire!



## PeterB (Jan 20, 2013)

It´s running!
I finally made the last pieces to my flame-eater and it felt so good so I wanted to see it run before the spirit burner was done. So I made a simple burner fast and easy. The burner is ugly but it works 
It feels so damn good to see the engine run when you have made all this small parts. This is the fourth engine I made and I really like to make them.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 20, 2013)

very nice work:bow:


----------



## Propforward (Jan 20, 2013)

That is really superb!


----------



## PeterB (Jan 20, 2013)

The movie is here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Agkkw2gRSFI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JaamieG (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work Peter.
This is one of my next projects after I complete the tuning of my 2-stroke one and after a simple small stirling.
Cheers,
Giacomo


----------



## kutzdibutz (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Very nice- I like it!

Cheers, Karsten


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice runner Peter.  Congrats

Vince


----------



## nemoc (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet engine,  Nice runner Thm:

Craig


----------



## cwelkie (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice!  Well done ... thanks for sharing.
What's next?  (that's always on our minds isn't it)
Charlie


----------



## Cogsy (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice engine! Did you have much trouble getting it running? It took me quite a while with mine.


----------



## PeterB (Jan 21, 2013)

Cogsy said:


> Very nice engine! Did you have much trouble getting it running? It took me quite a while with mine.



No, in fact no trouble at all. I was very accurate when I made it. But I got surprised how exact the burner must stand to get the engine run. And I got surprised how it rust th_wtf1


----------

